# knot on my pups leg



## Jason Moore (May 3, 2009)

Saturday I took the pup out to town with me to pick up some food. While in the truck I noticed she had a knot on her back leg. I've examined it and there is a little bump/bite about 2" above the knot. I'm thinking maybe spyder bite or something but I don't know. I'm gona send her to the vet tomorrow. But just yalls thoughts on this would you possibley stick a needle in it to see if it drained for future purposes. If I didn't have so much money plus I have become really attached to her and don't want any thing to happen to her either, I would probably try to medicate her myself for me and my dad have soun up several dogs in the woods from hog hunting. And given them antibiotics for infections as well as nursed our horses back to health from this or that. I would possibly be worried about maybe some kinda tumour but it has doubled in size sense saturday would they do this. Just worried about my baby. Also I should add she doesn't give to it and still plays like nothing is wrong. And it feels pretty firm. Don't know if this helps any.


----------



## Connie Sutherland (Mar 27, 2006)

The vet might want to do a needle aspiration biopsy; I would not try to drain it myself because of that. But like you, I'm thinking that a malignancy probably doesn't double in a day. (I am not an expert at all; that's just what I think.) 

A needle biopsy is a fast, simple, and safe procedure.

I do know that even if it's a completely benign cyst, a fast-growing lump needs to be looked at as soon as possible because you want the removal (if removal is the course the vet takes) to be as simple as it can be and to leave the smallest wound.

This is all JMO. Let us know!


----------



## Bob Scott (Mar 30, 2006)

Let the vet look at it. Why take a chance of creating an infection with a "stick a needle in it" home remedy if your not sure what it is.


----------



## Jason Moore (May 3, 2009)

I have to work all week and can't get a day off because another guy took a vacation all of the sudden just decided he was taking off with one weeks notice. Don't guess that really matters but I'm gona send my dad he said he would go pick her up and take her for me this week. I'm trying to get him to do it today hopefully he will have time if not maybe tomorrow. I will keep yall posted.


----------



## Jason Moore (May 3, 2009)

OK So I got my cousin to take her to the vet today. The knot on her leg has gotten to where it has turned redish purple and looks like it's about to pop the vet said don't be surprised if it did and not to worry that this was good.I was talking through my cousin on the phone. So I asked why don't he go ahead and lance it and he said because you don't want to do that because of he thought it was a limphnode swelling from infection. Also one swelled up on her neck as well this morning. So all he did was give her a steroid shot a antibiotic shot and gave me some antibiotics for the next two weeks. My question is this. Why is it good for it bursts on it's on but not to lance it. Also I asked if he could pull somthing out of the knot on her leg and see what caused it. Then he told my cousin I don't want to get into that because to much money. I don't know if he just didn't want to mess with the mess of popping the knot or what. She is dew her 12 week shot next week I'm thinking of looking at a different vet. I don't know what are yalls thoughts. Maybe some of you have had a similar experience.


----------



## Anne Vaini (Mar 15, 2007)

Jason Moore said:


> OK So I got my cousin to take her to the vet today. The knot on her leg has gotten to where it has turned redish purple and looks like it's about to pop the vet said don't be surprised if it did and not to worry that this was good.I was talking through my cousin on the phone. So I asked why don't he go ahead and lance it and he said because you don't want to do that because of he thought it was a limphnode swelling from infection. Also one swelled up on her neck as well this morning. So all he did was give her a steroid shot a antibiotic shot and gave me some antibiotics for the next two weeks. My question is this. Why is it good for it bursts on it's on but not to lance it. Also I asked if he could pull somthing out of the knot on her leg and see what caused it. Then he told my cousin I don't want to get into that because to much money. I don't know if he just didn't want to mess with the mess of popping the knot or what. She is dew her 12 week shot next week I'm thinking of looking at a different vet. I don't know what are yalls thoughts. Maybe some of you have had a similar experience.


Different vet! "Too much money" is YOUR choice!


----------



## Jason Moore (May 3, 2009)

I just talked with my cousin since my last post. He said the vet didn't seem worried about it because she hasn't lost her appetite or drive for play and all. The vets assistant said most people don't do the tests to see what caused the swelling to the limphnodes because of the cost. The actual vet said could be snake bite or spyder bite which is what I suspected. He said the reason he diagnosed it to be the limphnodes is because one in the neck and on her leg. And that was the typical reaction to an infection was for one or the other or possible both in this case to swell up.So now I'm a little more at ease. Who new I could become so attached only after 4 weeks to a dog again since my old AB in my younger days.


----------



## Jason Moore (May 3, 2009)

Sorry for the late post reply on the outcome. After some talk with the vet and research on the web. It turns out to be a form of puppy strangles. Due to some sort of infections that affects the limph nodes. She's all good now and luckily never lost her appetite nor her drive to play and tug.


----------



## Jason Moore (May 3, 2009)

Anne Vaini said:


> Different vet! "Too much money" is YOUR choice!


Oh and Anne the money wasn't an issue. The vet told my cousin that to pull blood/stuff infection from the knot could be very costly and that I might want to think about it. And my cousin just relayed the message actually after he had gotten back home. But after going back and talking with him I've decided to stay with this guy. I actually ended up giving her penicillan g every day 2 cc's instead of the pills he had prescribed it seemed to knock the infection out where as the pills seemed to just keep it at a stand still.


----------



## Connie Sutherland (Mar 27, 2006)

Jason Moore said:


> Sorry for the late post reply on the outcome. After some talk with the vet and research on the web. It turns out to be a form of puppy strangles. Due to some sort of infections that affects the limph nodes. She's all good now and luckily never lost her appetite nor her drive to play and tug.


Strangles is an immune system problem and not due to an infection (although infections in lymph nodes develop as secondary conditions). It's definitely nothing that a vet would be "not too worried about." Did the vet prescribe steroids or just the antibiotic? Was this strangles (Juvenile Cellulitis) diagnosis definite? The leg lump sounds so not-strangles-like to me..... 


P.S. The lump is gone now? I'm _very_ glad.


----------



## Connie Sutherland (Mar 27, 2006)

About puppy strangles:

http://www.veterinarypartner.com/Content.plx?P=A&C=189&A=2906&S=0

http://www.vetinfo.com/dstrangles.html

http://www.peteducation.com/article.cfm?c=2+2101&aid=3442

http://911petrescue.com/ipb//index.php?showtopic=3569


----------



## Jason Moore (May 3, 2009)

He didn't do any tests. When I brought her the second time I had been giving her penicillan. He originally gave her a steroid shot along with an antibiotics shot and then prescribed antirobe (an antibiotics) she didn't seem to be getting any better off of this and he seemed to be the wate and see kinda guy. So I started giving her the penicillan and using a needle drew alot of the puss out of the knot on her neck the one on her leg busted 3 times during the 3 week period. He told me that I shouldn't have done that but honostly thats when every thing turned around. That along with the pen. shots. If it happens again. I agree I'll look more into the steroids and the prednisone for this type of situation. Maybe that along with the antibiotics will speed every thing up. But all is good for now. The knot is gone just some loose skin left where they where.But I did look at an anotomy picture of an american bulldog in one of my books and where the knots where is exactly where the limph nodes where located on the chart. As for an accurate diagnosis he never did that really just kept basically letting me treat the symptoms. I honostly learned more from research me and my cousin did than going to the vet. I still have a few other vets around to check out next time. For now on the wormings and vaccines (except rabies), I'm gona do all that myself.

Oh and thanks for the links Connie. I'm gona read up some more on them.


----------

